# Ohio Campers



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Was just wondering how many of us are there from OHIO


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Jun 25, 2007)

Fellow Outbacker here from West Akron, Ohio


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

cincinnati here


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

another cincy here


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

cincinnati here


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cincinnati here as well.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

North East Cincinnati for us too.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

North East Cinci for us too


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Athens Ohio Here. Go OU


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

West Central Ohio - Shelby County


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Maumee .Ohio


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Cleveland here......

Mark


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

outbackmac said:


> Was just wondering how many of us are there from OHIO


Napoleon, OH here


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like an OHIO Rally in the making!!!

OK...OK..I'm in NH now (and forever, I hope) but I spent 8 yrs in Findlay (and conducted Title Searches in all court houses all over the State). That's alot of Combines I drove behind...doesn't that count for something????


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Dayton area...


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Looks like an OHIO Rally in the making!!!
> 
> OK...OK..I'm in NH now (and forever, I hope) but I spent 8 yrs in Findlay (and conducted Title Searches in all court houses all over the State). That's alot of Combines I drove behind...doesn't that count for something????


TITLE SEARCHES!!!!!!! That's what I've been doing for the past 25 years, too. When did you do titles? I wonder if I have ever met you.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Looks like an OHIO Rally in the making!!!
> 
> OK...OK..I'm in NH now (and forever, I hope) but I spent 8 yrs in Findlay (and conducted Title Searches in all court houses all over the State). That's alot of Combines I drove behind...doesn't that count for something????


TITLE SEARCHES!!!!!!! That's what I've been doing for the past 25 years, too. When did you do titles? I wonder if I have ever met you.
[/quote]

Oops! Just found out how far north Findlay is. We probably never crossed paths in Hamilton or Clermont counties.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Please refer to rally section for info on our rally


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

How many of you Ohio campers checked out the midwest rally at Nayural springs


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> Looks like an OHIO Rally in the making!!!
> 
> OK...OK..I'm in NH now (and forever, I hope) but I spent 8 yrs in Findlay (and conducted Title Searches in all court houses all over the State). That's alot of Combines I drove behind...doesn't that count for something????


TITLE SEARCHES!!!!!!! That's what I've been doing for the past 25 years, too. When did you do titles? I wonder if I have ever met you.[/quote]
Oops! Just found out how far north Findlay is. We probably never crossed paths in Hamilton or Clermont counties.[/quote]
Oh - don't count on it! I lived (and was employed in Findlay) but travelled /searched throughouut the State. Even a bit in KY, IN, & MI. That was from 1985-1989...came home to NE in Jan. 1990. While all the other searching was going on for our bank-clients, we (the law firm I worked for) also were working on a "Quarry Reclaimation" project which, eventually would turn 1000s of acres into housing, med. facilities, offices, etc. Included lots of eminent domain takings and the like. There were also RR easements through, across, over & under much of the land. THAT was messy, to say the least, but as a history buff, I had a ball trying to get back to the baselines ... ended up taking me into all the surrounding States AND back to my homestate of CT to find records from periods of pre-OHIO statehood. (I had grown-up in Norwalk, CT....so knew the "Firelands" story well....) Of course, reading all thos old handwritten records also resulterd in me getting my first eyeglasses









Don't remember now which Ohio towns were in which county (sorry! You've got ALOT of them!!) but I did spend a fair amount of time down in Cinci, Lima, Dayton, & over in Akron/Youngstown. Also had my 1st competitive Obedience Dog while there - he was from MI. And showed all over MI, IN, OH, KY, & PA!


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

COLUMBUS here, Blue didn't go too far


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

come on guys check out the rally at natural springs


----------

